# Flytipping menaces



## Mobilvetta (Jul 5, 2020)

We are fortunate to have some land in Blackpool were my wife and Daughter and grandkids enjoy there equestrian hobby. Last week some scum bags decided to remove the field gate of its hinges and dump green waste and tree cuttings on the land, they didn't even bother to close the gate afterwards, which could have led to the horses and pony's escaping out on the main rd.

My wife was worried about the animals eating the foliage so we put them up into the top field out of the way of it.
Well in my wisdom I said I will set it on fire in order to get rid of it, well through my own stupidity I managed to land myself in Preston Royal hospital burns unit. I stuffed some hay into it and poured about a litre of petrol on the wood thinking it would help it to burn. I used a lighter to light the hay, but there was an almighty boom and I got blasted off my feet, I rolled about screaming as I was on fire to put the flames out, my wife was about 500 yards away in the top field and heard the boom, she looked up and thought I was dead lying on the ground, I've never been as scared in my life, awful feeling. When she came to me I said ring our daughter as she is a nurse and lives 5 minutes away from the land and it was a day off so she could sort me out. But she told the wife to ring the ambulance. I started pouring cold water on my injuries as I still felt like my skin was burning, within 5 minutes of making the call there was a paramedic car on site, an ambulance and the air ambulance hovering above.

I felt so embarrassed to have caused such a fuss as I honestly believed my daughter could have sorted it out. The paramedic started putting gel packs on me and put a drip into me to give pain relief.

They decided that I would not need to be airlifted to Withenshaw Burns unit, so the air ambulance was allowed to go, I was taken to Blackpool Victoria hospital where the doctor there decided I needed to be taken to Preston Royal hospital burns unit, as he felt a plastic surgeon would need to look at me burns and they have a specific burns unit.

I was put on the burns ward were I have stayed for a few days, the service I received from our NHS and emergency staff was absolutely first class, i cannot believe the different departments that are involved with the burns unit, I had to see an eye specialist who was concerned about my right eye, although I have seen him again today and he is now happy with my progress so I will be allowed to drive, once I finish with the antibiotic eye cream. I had to see a counsellor to make sure I haven't been mentally scared from the incident, a physio as I have to do exercises to stop the skin getting tight. The plastic surgeon was a lovely lady from Romania who was very hands on, I have to see her again on Tuesday. Everyone has been so friendly and helpful, I am very lucky, I've been allowed home now as my daughter is a matron, so she can change my dressings daily.

I'm hoping that we are allowed to go away next Sunday for our family holiday to Ilfracombe. I am very lucky that it was not worse, my pride is hurt for being so stupid, I should know better at my age. Wow who would have thought that in a flash your life can change so quickly, they say live your life to the full, as you never know what is around that corner. I will be making a donation to our NHS and air ambulance.

I would just love to get my hands on the fly tippers after what they have put me and my family through, who were extremely upset, my wife has been a bag of nerves, she still can't talk about it. On a positive note I had to have a Covid test that came back negative and hopefully I will look 10 years younger when the skin finishes peeling of my face. The wife has now banned me from having a fire pit.


----------



## colinm (Jul 5, 2020)

We have to take a lot of measures to try and keep people from flytipping on our land.
But the main thing which you have found out to your own cost , NEVER USE PETROL TO HELP START A FIRE. If you must then use deisel, but still be careful.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 5, 2020)

colinmd said:


> We have to take a lot of measures to try and keep people from flytipping on our land.
> But the main thing which you have found out to your own cost , NEVER USE PETROL TO HELP START A FIRE. If you must then use deisel, but still be careful.



Much to my disappointment it was only me who caught fire, the bonfire must have gone out with the blast, my wife and daughter have been round today to try and burn it using firelighters and hay, but the bloody thing went out again so it's still there.


----------



## colinm (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's something to piss you off even more, as the waste was from elsewhere, technically it's illegal to burn it. So make sure you don't upset anyone if burning it.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 5, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Here's something to piss you off even more, as the waste was from elsewhere, technically it's illegal to burn it. So make sure you don't upset anyone if burning it.



Blooming heck, I wasnt aware of that, we have some industrial units nearby but no houses, so will have to make sure it is done at weekend when the units are closed. We thought our gate was secure, but they have used probably an hand held grinder to cut the chain off.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 5, 2020)

Blimey, you must be in some serious pain, a lesson learned the hard way hey. Speedy recovery sir.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 5, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Blimey, you must be in some serious pain, a lesson learned the hard way hey. Speedy recovery sir.



I was ok once the Morphine took effect, not to bad now though, only on dihydrocodeine and paracetamol. Just wish I could get to sleep.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 5, 2020)

Green folage will not burn,lesson one,never use petrol lesson 2,never use a lighter but a long stick with rag on end to light a fire,lesson 3 use derv,hope you recover soon and be much more careful esp to burns heal.


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 6, 2020)

Get well soon.
P.S. Glad you could see the eye specialist.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 6, 2020)

Nasty...A warning to us all.
Hope your recovery goes well 1


----------



## SimonM (Jul 6, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Green folage will not burn,lesson one,never use petrol lesson 2,never use a lighter but a long stick with rag on end to light a fire,lesson 3 use derv,hope you recover soon and be much more careful esp to burns heal.


Lesson 4, get someone else to do it. stay safe, heal quickly. 

Flytippers, even when traced aren’t getting severe enough penalties. It should be extremely punitive, see how it continues if there is a mandatory minimum sentence 10 years when prosecuted, confiscation of the vehicle involved, £100,000 fine. Heads would roll if I was in charge.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 6, 2020)

Hope you heal fast, fly tippers don't get me started.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 6, 2020)

We have been keeping horses for longer than I can remember, and I don’t see anything there that would do them any harm,
They are intelligent animals a rarely will they eat anything that will harm them,
But very irresponsible of the scum to leave the gate open as this was the greatest danger to both the horses and the public.
Here’s wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Millie Master (Jul 6, 2020)

The dumped rubbish was almost certainly dumped there by members of the traveller community, most of whom have absolutely zero regard for UK law and other peoples property.
Of course in a case like this it isn't only these traveller community workers who are the problem but the mindless idiots who use them to clear their gardens not bothering to check their documentation and certificates thoroughly if indeed at all .

For heaven knows what reason, land owners aren't supported at all by the civic authorities and so, just as soon as any rubbish is fly tipped onto private land then, it then becomes the legal responsibility for the land owner to clear it up at their own expense and that makes me almost as mad as the bloody 'dids' did in the first case .

My heart goes out to you Mobilvetta, I sincerely hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## Millie Master (Jul 6, 2020)

helen262 said:


> We have been keeping horses for longer than I can remember, and I don’t see anything there that would do them any harm,
> They are intelligent animals a rarely will they eat anything that will harm them,
> But very irresponsible of the scum to leave the gate open as this was the greatest danger to both the horses and the public.
> Here’s wishing you a speedy recovery



Sorry to say Helen, but I know of several cases where horses and ponies have died having eaten dumped vegitation which in some cases has simply been grass cuttings!
Only recently in my area of South Lincs a couple of Shetland ponies died have eaten some dumped Yew tree cuttings!


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't know if any of you have the APP. It's called CLEAR WASTE. It's on android don't know about iphones. It's a good app and might help the fight against fly tipping. The more that have this and use it to the full the less rubbish might get dumped or at least cleared up to make the places tidy again.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 6, 2020)

I feel for you and also your family,
I have been in the same situation as your wife. My OH was changing a fuel pump with a battery on charge.  I came home from the supermarket to three fire engines....felt like my heart stopped. As you say, the nhs were first class......wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 6, 2020)

What a horrible thing to have happened.  Hope you are soon feeling much better.  Meg


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 6, 2020)

What a nightmare! Get well soon.


----------



## in h (Jul 6, 2020)

As has been said, (but it's worth reiterating) petrol is never any good for lighting fires. Diesel is vastly better as well as much safer.


----------



## The laird (Jul 6, 2020)

**** David im shocked when I saw your photos 
That’s you out the sun fora while 
Hope you make full and good recovery 
Tell the mrs Fiona and myself are thinking of you just now 
Get well soon


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 6, 2020)

Well I am glad you are okay but what an idiotic thing to do! What has that cost been?


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 6, 2020)

Your not the first and certainly will not be the last to do it. A lesson learned. Wish you a speedy recovery and of course if you burn YOUR   garden waste you should be OK.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## harrow (Jul 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your posting, we will live and learn and it was just a mistake, good job it was not some wild campers, dumping their rubbish


----------



## in h (Jul 6, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> The dumped rubbish was almost certainly dumped there by travellers (or as I call them 'dids'), they are the scum of UK earth and need their legs cutting off because they have absolutely zero regard for the law and other peoples property.
> Of course in a case like this it isn't only the 'dids' who are the problem but the mindless idiots who use them to clear their gardens not bothering to check their documentation and certificates thoroughly if indeed at all .
> 
> For heaven knows what reason, land owners aren't supported at all by the civic authorities and so, just as soon as any rubbish is fly tipped onto private land then, it then becomes the legal responsibility for the land owner to clear it up at their own expense and that makes me almost as mad as the bloody 'dids' did in the first case .
> ...


Lovely bit of racism there. 

Even more despicable than dumping garden waste. Scum of the earth, racists. They have absolutely no respect for the law and for other people.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Well I am glad you are okay but what an idiotic thing to do! What has that cost been?



Yes thanks for the reminder, I realise now it was a stupid mistake and I'm embarrassed at my age that I would do such a thing, we can't all be perfect, life is one huge learning curve and we do learn by our mistakes, after all we are humans. As for the cost, Im sorry about the emotional costs it has cost my family, my wife is still a bag of nerves over it.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, hopefully it will serve as a warning to others, I will repair in time. X


----------



## wildebus (Jul 6, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> We are fortunate to have some land in Blackpool were my wife and Daughter and grandkids enjoy there equestrian hobby. Last week some scum bags decided to remove the field gate of its hinges and dump green waste and tree cuttings on the land, they didn't even bother to close the gate afterwards, which could have led to the horses and pony's escaping out on the main rd.
> 
> My wife was worried about the animals eating the foliage so we put them up into the top field out of the way of it.
> Well in my wisdom I said I will set it on fire in order to get rid of it, well through my own stupidity I managed to land myself in Preston Royal hospital burns unit. I stuffed some hay into it and poured about a litre of petrol on the wood thinking it would help it to burn. I used a lighter to light the hay, but there was an almighty boom and I got blasted off my feet, I rolled about screaming as I was on fire to put the flames out, my wife was about 500 yards away in the top field and heard the boom, she looked up and thought I was dead lying on the ground, I've never been as scared in my life, awful feeling. When she came to me I said ring our daughter as she is a nurse and lives 5 minutes away from the land and it was a day off so she could sort me out. But she told the wife to ring the ambulance. I started pouring cold water on my injuries as I still felt like my skin was burning, within 5 minutes of making the call there was a paramedic car on site, an ambulance and the air ambulance hovering above.
> ...


Sorry to hear about this and the end outcome.

What I can say to you after a bit of research after I burnt my hand in 2016 and had plastic surgery, skin grafts, physio,etc is that for some reason with burns, apparently the older you are, the better the recovery is!
The other good news is that you were in pain!  If you get a burn and it is NOT painful, that is a bad sign (I had no pain from mine when it happened which I though was handy until they told me that was because the nerve endings were fried and actually pretty bad  )

When the time is appropriate, there is a very good product that accelerate the healing process as well - Silcone Gel - that is worth discussing with the Plastic Surgeon if it has not been mentioned already.  I only found out about this as a passing comment from another surgeon asking if I was using it - but it hadn't be discussed before for some reason.
I have the "Dermatix" brand one that is described as a "scar treatment for prevention and reduction of immature scars". Comes in a tube and you apply it to form a flexible clear skin over the scar.
Not a cheap product at over £1/gram but fortunately available on prescription!

And like you, I found the NHS's approach to burns patients outstanding and could not have been bettered, at least in my experience.  I used to get asked by the staff how I felt about the burn (I think burns can potentially be very psychologically scarring as well as physical?) but in my case the burn was just a reminder to myself not to do the same thing again! (cooking oil fire that I checked was out and in checking reignited).

I was also advised to drink full-fat milk and red meat as that helps to promote healing. They liked to give pints of milk out on the ward at meal times.

I hope some of the above may have been of use.  Best of luck with your recovery and healing.  It will take time but I am sure it will all be good.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Sorry to hear about this and the end outcome.
> 
> What I can say to you after a bit of research after I burnt my hand in 2016 and had plastic surgery, skin grafts, physio,etc is that for some reason with burns, apparently the older you are, the better the recovery is!
> The other good news is that you were in pain!  If you get a burn and it is NOT painful, that is a bad sign (I had no pain from mine when it happened which I though was handy until they told me that was because the nerve endings were fried and actually pretty bad  )
> ...



Thank you for the well wishes and the information, they have said that I have to have plenty of protein in my diet as this helps to promote healthy skin growth. There is a patch on my arm that I cannot feel, it is numb, the consultant thinks this may be deeper than a second degree burn, but it is still swollen so I'm hoping that once the swelling goes down that I will get feeling back in it. It is this patch that the plastic surgeon says might involve a skin graft. I see the burns specialist and plastic surgeon this comingTuesday.

Now I'm home my daughter is changing the dressings daily, as the amount of leakage is quite a bit, looks unsightly on the bandage, lucky for me she is a Matron who specialises in Skin tissue viability, for this reason I'm hopeful that they will let us go on holiday to Devon next weekend as my daughter will change the dressings as and when needed. On the ward they were dabbing pure olive oil on my face, but the plastic surgeon has recommended Bio oil from the chemist as a better option, so we are using this now.  

 I will look out for the cream you have recommended. I have also been told that I need to drink plenty of fluids, no mention of milk though, but I love milk so will Up my intake of it.my pride is more hurt than anything else for been so stupid, even my son cannot believe I did it as he is always moaning how over the top I am on health and safety when we have people working for us.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 6, 2020)

The foliage pile isn't very large so maybe peg down a tarp over it and leave a couple of rags soaked in something smelly that horses would find offensive, unfortunately I can't offer advice on what horses don't like!


----------



## wildebus (Jul 6, 2020)

I won't post a picture of my hand after the graft as people might be having their lunch, but 3 years later it looks a lot better!

As you mentioned your arm, there is another product that I had from the specialist burns physiotherapists that might be good? - a pressure garment from "jobskin" (https://www.jobskin.co.uk/)
These are precise made-to-measure pressure garments that firmly compress the area and promote the healing.  In my case I used to get 3 of them every three months (so could rotate their use so one to use while others washing and drying).  And each three months, measured up for a new set as the scar compressed and healed (so each time the pressure glove would be made smaller to keep the right compression going).
I am sure the hospital staff will know about all these of course and so lucky that your daughter is not only a nurse, but with the ideal speciality as well.  I found that those pressure garments really did seem to work.  Stopped the use of those after around 2 years or so as they are the initial healing time as I understand it.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

Tookey said:


> The foliage pile isn't very large so maybe peg down a tarp over it and leave a couple of rags soaked in something smelly that horses would find offensive, unfortunately I can't offer advice on what horses don't like!



Thanks, my wife has moved the horse and pony's into the top field for now, she and my daughter tried burning it using firelighters, but the fire didn't take too. Might have to try some red diesel as suggested, but don't fancy doing it at the moment. Its still raw in my mind with what happened.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I won't post a picture of my hand after the graft as people might be having their lunch, but 3 years later it looks a lot better!
> 
> As you mentioned your arm, there is another product that I had from the specialist burns physiotherapists that might be good? - a pressure garment from "jobskin" (https://www.jobskin.co.uk/)
> These are precise made-to-measure pressure garments that firmly compress the area and promote the healing.  In my case I used to get 3 of them every three months (so could rotate their use so one to use while others washing and drying).  And each three months, measured up for a new set as the scar compressed and healed (so each time the pressure glove would be made smaller to keep the right compression going).
> I am sure the hospital staff will know about all these of course and so lucky that your daughter is not only a nurse, but with the ideal speciality as well.  I found that those pressure garments really did seem to work.  Stopped the use of those after around 2 years or so as they are the initial healing time as I understand it.



Thank you, all recommendations are helpful.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 6, 2020)

It's too green to burn, it won't take I assure you. Cover or move are your only options.

Get well soon


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

Tookey said:


> The foliage pile isn't very large so maybe peg down a tarp over it and leave a couple of rags soaked in something smelly that horses would find offensive, unfortunately I can't offer advice on what horses don't like!



There are some good tree trunks under that foilage if anyone is near to Blackpool and wants some for a log burner or fire pit, I have a chain saw that can be used, buy my wife and daughter have now banned me from using machinery. 
They have just paid the local farmer to pasture top the nettles and thistles whilst I was in hospital, I was doing it quitely myself with a petrol brush cutter, but I don't think I could strap  the harness to myself now, knowing how much damage it could do if there was a petrol leak onto the engine and it set on fire. This incident has made me very wary.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 6, 2020)

in h said:


> Lovely bit of racism there.



Are you a traveller?


----------



## winks (Jul 6, 2020)

Sorry about your injury and the damage to your self esteem but at least you're still on the twig and have a good support group around you. You do realise this could cost you a cruise. or even another horse..

Cheers

H


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 6, 2020)

winks said:


> Sorry about your injury and the damage to your self esteem but at least you're still on the twig and have a good support group around you. You do realise this could cost you a cruise. or even another horse..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



I'm safe about the cruise, with this Covid the wife doesn't fancy flying or cruising any time soon, but she has seen another horse, but I have said it's over priced and she agrees, so hopefully I will get off lightly on this occasion. Fingers crossed.


----------



## in h (Jul 6, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Are you a traveller?


No more than any other motorhomer. Personally, I find it hard to see the difference.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 6, 2020)

in h said:


> No more than any other motorhomer. Personally, I find it hard to see the difference.



Motorhomers usually have a regular, legitimate income of some sorts, travellers not so much...

It's the lack of steady income and the zero fear of reprisals that might make someone looking to make a quick buck before they move on to another town dump rubbish like above.

If you're not a traveller, maybe leave the defence up to them. Until the traveller society cleans up it's act (pun intended) they don't deserve random people like you jumping on to threads saying oh, there's only the odd one or two bla bla. The difference is I'd shop my own brother for dumping crap like that, would the travellers?

I'm also well aware of the difference between gypsies, showmen (who I've got plenty of respect for)


----------



## n brown (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 6, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Motorhomers usually have a regular, legitimate income of some sorts, travellers not so much...
> 
> It's the lack of steady income and the zero fear of reprisals that might make someone looking to make a quick buck before they move on to another town dump rubbish like above.
> 
> ...



Why is there an assumption of guilt?  In this tragic case I mean?    It could have been Travellers therefore it was aTravellers?  _"If you're not a traveller, maybe leave the defence up to them"  _They have no need of a defence, you have need of proof.


----------



## Millie Master (Jul 6, 2020)

cancelled


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 6, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> You patently don't understand the word racist!
> 
> Simply ask our hard stretched and brilliant boys and girls in blue what they think of the vast majority of the traveller community, the words they use aren't for using here.
> I am not talking about true Romany Gypsies that do still exist and many of whom are good honest decent people with a different attitude on life, I am talking about people almost all of whom are white and born in the UK many of of whom have a crime record longer than most peoples arms who believe they are above the law.
> ...



You obviously do.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 6, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> You patently don't understand the word racist!
> 
> Simply ask our hard stretched and brilliant boys and girls in blue what they think of the vast majority of the traveller community, the words they use aren't for using here.
> I am not talking about true Romany Gypsies that do still exist and many of whom are good honest decent people with a different attitude on life, I am talking about people almost all of whom are white and born in the UK many of of whom have a crime record longer than most peoples arms who believe they are above the law.
> ...



Nor do you.   The courts have said that Romany Gypsies and Irish *Travellers* are *protected* against race discrimination because they're ethnic groups under the Equality Act.    Your words are racist and are probably criminal.  If I were you I'd backtrack pretty quickly.

Take out the words _traveller _community and insert _black and asian_ community and you might understand.

“_Simply ask our hard stretched and brilliant boys and girls in blue what they think of the vast majority of the Black and Asian community” _

The presumption of innocence is a hallmark of a civilised society.

As motorhomers we are too often denied the presumption of innocence,  We are denied because we are motohomers;  we must defend those others who are denied it simply because of their race.     Or who will defend us?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 6, 2020)

Children behave, this post is about a chain of tragic events. Bad people exist in all walks of life.


----------



## QFour (Jul 6, 2020)

*BACK ON TOPIC*

Hope your recovery is swift. Hate burns. Next time use diesel it does not go bang and burns slowly. If you don't believe me drop a match in a egg cut of diesel and it will just go out. You know what happens with petrol.

Many years ago I was at the Old General Hospital after falling off my scooter when they bought a guy in with most of his hair missing and shirt in tatters. He had been trying to get his outboard engine going and someone had suggested warming it up might help. So he poured petrol over it and then lite a match. He said to me that he just stood there and wondered what had happened.


----------



## n brown (Jul 6, 2020)

as a latent pyro ,i often use petrol to start reluctant fires , usually damp garden stuff.  but i know that petrol gives off explosive fumes immediately on exposure to air,so i'll wet a rag or similar with a splash of unleaded ,light it and throw it from at least 10 feet to start the main conflagration . i've got a large pile to burn at the mo ,and have made a model roman catapult so my g/son can fire a burning tennis ball to ignite it . takes all sorts dunnit ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2020)

n brown said:


> as a latent pyro ,i often use petrol to start reluctant fires , usually damp garden stuff.  but i know that petrol gives off explosive fumes immediately on exposure to air,so i'll wet a rag or similar with a splash of unleaded ,light it and throw it from at least 10 feet to start the main conflagration . i've got a large pile to burn at the mo ,and have made a model roman catapult so my g/son can fire a burning tennis ball to ignite it . takes all sorts dunnit ?


Smart man,let the we one burn his hands.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 7, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> You patently don't understand the word racist!
> 
> Simply ask our hard stretched and brilliant boys and girls in blue what they think of the vast majority of the traveller community, the words they use aren't for using here.



Oh dear! When I was in the police, we were taught to be non judgemental. Judgement was a job for the courts, not for us. If you went around with preconceived ideas about people you’d never do your job properly and end up like the Met police officers who gave Ricardo dos Santos and Bianca Williams a hard time recently.
Anyway, Mobilvetta, glad your OK, you unfortunately found out the reason people say never use petrol to start a fire!


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Snapster said:


> Judgement was a job for the courts, not for us. If you went around with preconceived ideas about people you’d never do your job properly .....



"Coppers nose?" You do make assumptions of _possible _ guilt based on what someone looks like. And then of course follow correct procedures to prove/disprove. 

Why do people do that?


Because it works.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 7, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> "Coppers nose?" You do make assumptions of _possible _ guilt based on what someone looks like. And then of course follow correct procedures to prove/disprove.
> 
> Why do people do that?
> 
> ...


Or, A Coppers Hunch?  Some have it and it works. Most don’t and they are the ones that usually incorrectly profile people.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 7, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> *The dumped rubbish was almost certainly dumped there by travellers (or as I call them 'dids'), they are the scum of UK earth and need their legs cutting off because they have absolutely zero regard for the law and other peoples property.*
> ...
> 
> My heart goes out to you Mobilvetta, I sincerely hope you make a full recovery.



This is clearly racist.   I have no doubt that the remark is criminal.    I assume the term "dids" is meant as a racist insult since I'm not familiar with the word.    

 I understand you have seen service as a District Councillor.  Were you views shared by your colleagues on the council?  May I know the council involved please?  I will wish to investigate its views.


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2020)

''did '' is short for ''diddakoi''  which means ,generally ,mixed Roma and Gorger . there's a few spellings


----------



## runnach (Jul 7, 2020)

n brown said:


> ''did '' is short for ''diddakoi''  which means ,generally ,mixed Roma and Gorger . there's a few spellings


The irony of course is the majority here are gorga (settled community) the full timers with only a vehicle base didicoys both terms relate to those that aren’t Roma


----------



## harrow (Jul 7, 2020)

With my council you now have to book a online slot with vehicle registration number, take proof of address and also have photographic identification. 

I think they have not grasped the concept that if they accept rubbish at the dump its cheaper than collecting it off street corners.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the vast amount of fly tipping and general littering around the U.K. is done by normal members of the public, it’s just that some of the travelling community become scapegoats for every pile of rubbish tipped because it’s easier to blame a small selection of the community than admit to “normal”  people doing it.


----------



## rabW (Jul 7, 2020)

QFour said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC*
> 
> Hope your recovery is swift. Hate burns. Next time use diesel it does not go bang and burns slowly. If you don't believe me drop a match in a egg cut of diesel and it will just go out. You know what happens with petrol.
> 
> Many years ago I was at the Old General Hospital after falling off my scooter when they bought a guy in with most of his hair missing and shirt in tatters. He had been trying to get his outboard engine going and someone had suggested warming it up might help. So he poured petrol over it and then lite a match. He said to me that he just stood there and wondered what had happened.


Best wishes for recuperation.
Aye it's the old adage 'every day a school day', we all have them!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh boy, so sorry to hear about your accident. Nasty! 

It's bad enough, but the only reassurance I can give is that it could have been a lot worse...?
Thankful for small mercies, ey?

Hope you make a good recovery!


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 7, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I’m pretty sure the vast amount of fly tipping and general littering around the U.K. is done by normal members of the public, it’s just that some of the travelling community become scapegoats for every pile of rubbish tipped because it’s easier to blame a small selection of the community than admit to “normal”  people doing it.



Councils, often with our connivance, use the same reason to ban motorhomes.  We are motorhomers so we must leave our waste on the streets.   Obvious, innit.     I'd like to know what council our District Councillor served on.   I think some of his local legislation might now be challengeable.


----------



## witzend (Jul 7, 2020)

Pick ups & Vans being banned from our local recycling centres & the price charged to dispose of broken concrete there as added to the amount of fly tipping in our area


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

Many fly by night builders here just dump up some mountain road because council tip charge £35 a load if you arrive in a van,a builder living behind me brings it home and fills a car trailer which he takes to the dump with his car ,no charge.


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2020)

people who do this astound me . they'll drive miles into the country to dump a mattress, when the dump will take it for free . in France and Portugal you can chuck anything in or by the public bins , but there's always someone who can't be arsed and would rather dump in a layby or field entrance . i detest these people


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 7, 2020)

Kirklees list of things they will no longer accept at the tip is much longer than what they will accept. Rubble been one of them as they say too many builders were coming to dump using trailers so instead of sorting that particular problem they just sopped accepting any rubble from anyone. Does that sound like a sort of solution to other things.
It's not surprising fly tipping is on the increase we nearly had as much rubbish when we returned home as when we set off. So even people who want to do the right thing are turned away from the tip and they wonder why it's on the increase.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 7, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I’m pretty sure the vast amount of fly tipping and general littering around the U.K. is done by normal members of the public, it’s just that some of the travelling community become scapegoats for every pile of rubbish tipped because it’s easier to blame a small selection of the community than admit to “normal”  people doing it.



Are you sure you were a policeman. You sound far too reasonable.


----------



## davef (Jul 7, 2020)

Whenever I've had an accident, usually the first thought is "how could I be so stupid"....followed by heart in mouth  checking extent of the injury. 
Many years ago I tried to light a Rayburn cooker with damp wood - it failed to light, so I poured on some paraffin and put a match to it. I was blown across the room - as was the cat. My hair was rather frazzled and the cat lost its whiskers. Moral of the story is that safe lighting liquids become explosive if poured onto something hot so they evaporate into an explosive gas.. 
I find old engine oil, which I usually have too much of, is excellent for getting reluctant fires going.


----------



## harrow (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Many fly by night builders here just dump up some mountain road because council tip charge £35 a load if you arrive in a van,a builder living behind me brings it home and fills a car trailer which he takes to the dump with his car ,no charge.



Harrow If you are a company that wants to dispose of waste, *or if you are disposing waste using a van,* you will incur charges to dispose of your waste.


*General Waste (£275 a tonne)**Minimum charge £95*


*Trade Mattresses**£20 each*


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

I often use old petrol to get a fire going. I usually start the fire with a small flame and then throw a cupful of petrol over it from a yard or so away. This works fine as long as the main petrol container is kept well away and the lid is replaced before starting the fire. I don't see a problem with this method if using small amounts of petrol.

I use a dustbin type incinerator, the only time I had a problem with this was a few weeks back when I chucked a cup of petrol in and it didn't ignite, obviously the small flame had already gone out. This allowed the petrol to vapourise inside the incinerator so when I did light it (with a burning rag on a pole) then it did go with a bang, but I was expecting it and no harm done.


----------



## colinm (Jul 7, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I often use old petrol to get a fire going. I usually start the fire with a small flame and then throw a cupful of petrol over it from a yard or so away. This works fine as long as the main petrol container is kept well away and the lid is replaced before starting the fire. I don't see a problem with this method if using small amounts of petrol.
> 
> I use a dustbin type incinerator, the only time I had a problem with this was a few weeks back when I chucked a cup of petrol in and it didn't ignite, obviously the small flame had already gone out. This allowed the petrol to vapourise inside the incinerator so when I did light it (with a burning rag on a pole) then it did go with a bang, but I was expecting it and no harm done.



I'll repeat this once more NEVER TRY AND LIGHT A FIRE WITH PETROL. I've seen someone doing what you do, a trail of petrol in mid air caught light straight back to the cup (actually it was a old tin), no great damage was done, just minor burns to his hand.
btw My cousin had his 'party trick' on bonfire night, a bike pump full of petrol 'fired' at the bonfire, made a impressive flame thrower, one year he set himself alight.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

when i were about 13 i was in a mates garage fixing my bsa bantam when another lad lite a fag,the jamjar of petrol on a bench about 6 feet away flash flamed across the garage and near burnt the face of the lad with a fag in his gob.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 7, 2020)

Just took this photo of a forthcoming bonfire ....   I suppose I should move my camper first?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I'll repeat this once more NEVER TRY AND LIGHT A FIRE WITH PETROL. I've seen someone doing what you do, a trail of petrol in mid air caught light straight back to the cup (actually it was a old tin), no great damage was done, just minor burns to his hand.
> btw My cousin had his 'party trick' on bonfire night, a bike pump full of petrol 'fired' at the bonfire, made a impressive flame thrower, one year he set himself alight.



I've done it hundreds of times and never come close to an accident - I am talking a small paper cupful of petrol, the petrol has left the cup before it gets to the fire. It's a risk I am prepared to take and I feel confident and comfortable doing so.

I have a surplus of old petrol at home which I wouldn't use in any of my equipment due to it's age (no I don't want to discuss using old petrol - that's been done!). It's very hard to get rid of petrol legally so I prefer to burn it rather than it sitting in the garage.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 7, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I'll repeat this once more NEVER TRY AND LIGHT A FIRE WITH PETROL. I've seen someone doing what you do, a trail of petrol in mid air caught light straight back to the cup (actually it was a old tin), no great damage was done, just minor burns to his hand.
> btw My cousin had his 'party trick' on bonfire night, a bike pump full of petrol 'fired' at the bonfire, made a impressive flame thrower, one year he set himself alight.


I wasn't planning on posting this picture, but just to reiterate what a rush of fire can end up doing to help people realise....
(this was a result of a pan fire that I dealt with correctly until right at the end when I lifted the towel on the pan slightly to check the fire was out - the fresh oxygen reignited it!)


----------



## Snapster (Jul 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Are you sure you were a policeman. You sound far too reasonable.


I left in 1999, things were already going downhill fast.......


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2020)

we all think we know what we're doing till we find out we don't .


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

n brown said:


> we all think we know what we're doing till we find out we don't .



You won't put me off Nigel. I use such a small amount of petrol it's probably no more dangerous than having a fire in the garden in the first place.

But I like fire!


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2020)

Robmac said:


> You won't put me off Nigel. I use such a small amount of petrol it's probably no more dangerous than having a fire in the garden in the first place.
> 
> But I like fire!


oh i'm not trying to put you off , i'm a fire fan too ,as are all the kids. when we had the small holding ,my mate used to do house clearance and i'd let him dump his unwanted wooden furniture on the land. we used to ignite these massive piles of wardrobes etc by chucking petrol bombs at a handy rock . that and a few beers made for many a pleasant evening . i like burning a few pallets too


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

n brown said:


> oh i'm not trying to put you off , i'm a fire fan too ,as are all the kids. when we had the small holding ,my mate used to do house clearance and i'd let him dump his unwanted wooden furniture on the land. we used to ignite these massive piles of wardrobes etc by chucking petrol bombs at a handy rock . that and a few beers made for many a pleasant evening . i like burning a few pallets too
> 
> View attachment 84122



I've got loads of garden rubbish at the moment due to replacing all of the fencing so have to get rid of all of the old fencing and all of the Ivy etc that was growing all over it.

Just bought a new incinerator actually but I don't expect it to last long. I probably need to make something a little more heavy duty.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 7, 2020)

Just to let you know,garden fires are not allowed and council can take you up on it,feck it get the matches out the 11 night is coming.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jul 7, 2020)

Jesus! how bloody aweful!
NEVER EVER EVER USE PETROL TO START A FIRE! (EVEN A SMALL AMOUNT) 
its a highly combustible product that actually explodes when ignited! (that's why its used in internal combustion engines)
I hope you will make a speedy recovery


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just to let you know,garden fires are not allowed and council can take you up on it



Not strictly true Trev unless you are causing a nuisance or smoke is drifting onto the road and causing a hazard.


----------



## ricc (Jul 7, 2020)

a few years ago i bought one of them gas weed burners... basically a blowlamp with a 3 foot lance... useless for weeds but handy for lighting bonfires.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

ricc said:


> a few years ago i bought one of them gas weed burners... basically a blowlamp with a 3 foot lance... useless for weeds but handy for lighting bonfires.



I have one of those somewhere, I think it was from Aldi.

I've never used it, must dig it out.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 7, 2020)

I find the Sheen X300 paraffin flame gun good at lighting fires and does a good job doubling up as a flame thrower as well.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 7, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I have one of those somewhere, I think it was from Aldi.
> 
> I've never used it, must dig it out.



Just don't start it and breathe on it when you get back from the pub, Rob


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just don't start it and breathe on it when you get back from the pub, Rob



Probably not a good time to mention my cooking incidents in the van when I've been to the pub Marie.


----------



## Martin P (Jul 8, 2020)

I had a tin of custard explode once. Made a terrible mess of the van


----------



## wildebus (Jul 8, 2020)

Martin P said:


> I had a tin of custard explode once. Made a terrible mess of the van


at least you could combine the cleanup with dessert


----------



## wildebus (Jul 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just to let you know,garden fires are not allowed and council can take you up on it...


Is this an NI thing?  Why would shops sell incinerator bins?


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 8, 2020)

Here you are not allowed to burn household rubbish but you are allowed to burn garden waste. NI could be different.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 8, 2020)

Martin P said:


> I had a tin of custard explode once. Made a terrible mess of the van



Them custard tins are not to be trifled with.


----------



## colinm (Jul 8, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Them custard tins are not to be trifled with.



You're not far wrong.  



> In 1981, there was a dust explosion at the Bird’s Custard Factory in Banbury. A hopper – a container used to hold particles that have been collected from expelled air – became overfilled, creating a dust cloud of corn flour that ignited due to nearby electrical equipment. The explosion blew the roof off the building and 9 workers were injured. As custard is made when heat and water are added to custard powder, the water from the fire engines that came to put the fire out created gallons of custard inside the building, which then came pouring out.


----------



## Martin P (Jul 8, 2020)

Here is a good tip
Never stand an unopened tin in a saucepan of water on the stove and then fall asleep


----------



## n brown (Jul 8, 2020)

i set fire to a sawmill once . it's easily done


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 10, 2020)

Dave, really sorry to hear about your misfortune. It’s very sad but we are all human and make mistakes every day. I think you are very lucky that your injuries are not a lot worse, so enough beating yourself up, and concentrate on making a full recovery, you owe it to Elaine and the rest of your family.
Best wishes for a speedy recovery and an enjoyable family holiday.
Rog and Chris xx


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 10, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Not strictly true Trev unless you are causing a nuisance or smoke is drifting onto the road and causing a hazard.


Not here but folks do it .


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 10, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Is this an NI thing?  Why would shops sell incinerator bins?


Next door the my wifes folks house a chap did so and someone called the fire engine out,council round next day to tell him of,shops sell many things but does not mean ok to use.


----------



## ricc (Jul 11, 2020)

council officers tell lies about whats legal.   first question should be what legislation and give me a website link.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 11, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Dave, really sorry to hear about your misfortune. It’s very sad but we are all human and make mistakes every day. I think you are very lucky that your injuries are not a lot worse, so enough beating yourself up, and concentrate on making a full recovery, you owe it to Elaine and the rest of your family.
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery and an enjoyable family holiday.
> Rog and Chris xx



Thanks Roger, much appreciated,


----------



## jimbo (Jul 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune , I can sympathies with you as I done the same thing was doing garden work for Duchess of Hamilton. I used to put garden waste in a ditch  and one day I put some petrol on to get it going quicker and the thing blew back at me and burned my face  lucky the house is just a few yards away from house and I ran in and got cold water splashed on to my face then they took me up to doctors who gave me cream to put on and to go back the next day  and he said that it would heal up ok  when doc asked what had happened he said you will not do that again in a hurry , hope you get better soon  .


----------



## Wully (Jul 12, 2020)

be Nice


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 12, 2020)

Hicups can be a problem.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> We are fortunate to have some land in Blackpool were my wife and Daughter and grandkids enjoy there equestrian hobby. Last week some scum bags decided to remove the field gate of its hinges and dump green waste and tree cuttings on the land, they didn't even bother to close the gate afterwards, which could have led to the horses and pony's escaping out on the main rd.
> 
> My wife was worried about the animals eating the foliage so we put them up into the top field out of the way of it.
> Well in my wisdom I said I will set it on fire in order to get rid of it, well through my own stupidity I managed to land myself in Preston Royal hospital burns unit. I stuffed some hay into it and poured about a litre of petrol on the wood thinking it would help it to burn. I used a lighter to light the hay, but there was an almighty boom and I got blasted off my feet, I rolled about screaming as I was on fire to put the flames out, my wife was about 500 yards away in the top field and heard the boom, she looked up and thought I was dead lying on the ground, I've never been as scared in my life, awful feeling. When she came to me I said ring our daughter as she is a nurse and lives 5 minutes away from the land and it was a day off so she could sort me out. But she told the wife to ring the ambulance. I started pouring cold water on my injuries as I still felt like my skin was burning, within 5 minutes of making the call there was a paramedic car on site, an ambulance and the air ambulance hovering above.
> ...


Wow so lucky it wasn’t worse, though bad enough. Get well soon and stay safe on your holiday


----------



## mandmiller (Jul 12, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> The dumped rubbish was almost certainly dumped there by members of the traveller community, most of whom have absolutely zero regard for UK law and other peoples property.
> Of course in a case like this it isn't only these traveller community workers who are the problem but the mindless idiots who use them to clear their gardens not bothering to check their documentation and certificates thoroughly if indeed at all .
> 
> For heaven knows what reason, land owners aren't supported at all by the civic authorities and so, just as soon as any rubbish is fly tipped onto private land then, it then becomes the legal responsibility for the land owner to clear it up at their own expense and that makes me almost as mad as the bloody 'dids' did in the first case .
> ...


The instances of fly tipping have greatly increased due to lockdown in all parts of the country. To say this it’s the traveller community is very unfair and I believe to be incorret, unless you have evidence to suggest otherwise? PS Daily & Sunday Mail stories not accepted as evidence.


----------



## mr. badolki (Jul 13, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> We are fortunate to have some land in Blackpool were my wife and Daughter and grandkids enjoy there equestrian hobby. Last week some scum bags decided to remove the field gate of its hinges and dump green waste and tree cuttings on the land, they didn't even bother to close the gate afterwards, which could have led to the horses and pony's escaping out on the main rd.
> 
> My wife was worried about the animals eating the foliage so we put them up into the top field out of the way of it.
> Well in my wisdom I said I will set it on fire in order to get rid of it, well through my own stupidity I managed to land myself in Preston Royal hospital burns unit. I stuffed some hay into it and poured about a litre of petrol on the wood thinking it would help it to burn. I used a lighter to light the hay, but there was an almighty boom and I got blasted off my feet, I rolled about screaming as I was on fire to put the flames out, my wife was about 500 yards away in the top field and heard the boom, she looked up and thought I was dead lying on the ground, I've never been as scared in my life, awful feeling. When she came to me I said ring our daughter as she is a nurse and lives 5 minutes away from the land and it was a day off so she could sort me out. But she told the wife to ring the ambulance. I started pouring cold water on my injuries as I still felt like my skin was burning, within 5 minutes of making the call there was a paramedic car on site, an ambulance and the air ambulance hovering above.
> ...


I believe people are misled by the many times we see petrol being used in films to set things on fire and starting it with a lighter or match while close up. What happens is the petrol evaporates very quickly and creates a cloud of explosive gas, just like in your engine cylinder and the smallest of sparks is enough to ignite. Sad that you had to experience the effects so directly and that your experience will send a message to everyone who hears of it.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

Some folk will go to great lengths to get a good sun tan,correct petrol does not burn but the gas and air do with a big bang,get well soon.


----------



## Wesser (Jul 13, 2020)

I wish you a speedy recovery.
Let's be honest now, using we all know it's is a silly thing to do to use petrol etc to light a fire.
Hands up how many have done the same and been lucky, I know I have.
Just goes to show how easy things can turn nasty.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup, hands up too. I once put a lit match to the end of a recently emptied Meths bottle, it went off like a flame thrower and badly burnt my thumb and index finger.

Not the brightest thing I have ever done although my wife thinks that is debatable.


----------



## Martin P (Jul 13, 2020)

A mate I know saves the thinners he cleans his sprayguns with (equipment cleaner, xylene, toluene) he keeps it in an old drum and uses it for lighting his bonfire. Saves the problem of getting rid of it. Does go with a woof though


----------



## izwozral (Jul 14, 2020)

Many years ago, playing on a rubbish site with a mate, we found two large drums, we tried to roll them down the rubbish hill which was about 30 feet high but the drums were too heavy. We found an iron spike and punctured a drum and a thick grey liquid poured out and ran down the hill. Down the hill we go and my mate said "I wonder if it'll burn". Of course we had to see if it did indeed burn.
We got some cardboard, lit it and threw it onto the liquid that was still running down the hill. The flame tore up the hill, reached the drum, there was one almighty woomph, we were blown over with the force. The flames were incredibly high, we near crapped ourselves and ran as fast as we could.
We later found out that the drums were Toluene! 

When you think back to the idiotic things you have done, it really does make you wonder how you are still alive.


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2020)

When we where kids we read that you shouldn't put aerosol cans on fires as they would explode, I think the term for this is 'red flag for a bull', as of cause the first thing we did was save the old aerosols to throw onto bonfires.


----------



## n brown (Jul 14, 2020)

this guy getting rid of gophers or moles by pumping in butane



https://imgur.com/a/hzM850z


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2020)

In the UK that's up to £5000 fine and 6 months inside.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

I have seen calor gas taks hidden in bonfires,folk stay all night to watch over just in case.


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2020)

I can't help but laugh at that vid, the dogs are sitting there thinking "this should be entertaining"


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

Any one wearing them daft sandles and shorts are sure to be a numpty,prob a school teacher.


----------

